# Other Pets > Dogs >  New Puppies!!!

## orphan

8 of them to be exact. She had them while I was at work today. 



My dog before she got all pregnant.


Don't ask me what they are. I know they are half black-lab and whatever my dog is. I adopted her as a stray and she was pregnant before I could get her fixed. Oh well. Look for these guys in the adoption forum in about 6 weeks.

BTW: I named them all Pete so there's no confusion.

----------


## GoingPostal

> BTW: I named them all Pete so there's no confusion.


LOL!  I would wait until they are 8 weeks old to rehome.

----------


## orphan

I thought the rule of thumb was 6? If I need to wait 8, I will. Any idea when I get these guys their first shots and whatnot?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

> lol!  I would wait until they are 8 weeks old to rehome.


+1

----------


## Jay_Bunny

6 weeks is far too young. Breeders usually don't let their pups go until 8 weeks, and many don't let them go until 12 weeks. I'm not sure as far as shots go. I can look that up really quick for you though.

----------


## orphan

Found a nice article about care, feeding, and health of newborn pups and the dam. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article....2+1651&aid=916

Very informative.

----------


## rebel750

6 weeks is fine in most cases. But normally people tend to go with 8.

----------


## WesleyTF

I don't mean this to be offensive, but breeding your dog is not like breeding your snakes.  Do your research on dog breeding and please consider spaying her as soon as she has recovered.

----------


## JLC

> I don't mean this to be offensive, but breeding your dog is not like breeding your snakes.  Do your research on dog breeding and please consider spaying her as soon as she has recovered.


It IS offensive when one makes statements like this without actually listening (or reading) what was said to begin with. The dog was pregnant already when he adopted her.  He didn't breed her intentionally or even neglectfully allow her to get pregnant.  

Good luck with those pups!  They look awfully cute!!  The reason folks say to wait 8-12 weeks to rehome is that the puppies are learning critical life lessons at that age from their mother and litter mates.  They may technically be able to survive just fine at 6 weeks...able to eat and drink on their own....but the miss out on critical socialization skills, such as how to not bite too hard when playing.

EDIT: As for shots...talk with your vet.  It's the responsible thing to do to get them their initial puppy shots AND worming before sending them on to new homes.

EDIT again! -- One other thought....when breeders have litters of nearly identical pups, they get different colored ribbons and make little "collars"...giving each puppy a different color.  That way you can tell them apart, which is especially important if one of them shows signs of illness or injury or if a smaller one isn't getting enough to eat, you won't have to guess which one it was that needed a little extra attention.

----------


## WesleyTF

> It IS offensive when one makes statements like this without actually listening (or reading) what was said to begin with. The dog was pregnant already when he adopted her.  He didn't breed her intentionally or even neglectfully allow her to get pregnant.  
> 
> Good luck with those pups!  They look awfully cute!!  The reason folks say to wait 8-12 weeks to rehome is that the puppies are learning critical life lessons at that age from their mother and litter mates.  They may technically be able to survive just fine at 6 weeks...able to eat and drink on their own....but the miss out on critical socialization skills, such as how to not bite too hard when playing.


aw, crap!  I've worked with a rescue that adopts pregnant females from shelters; I do know how great a service that is.  I very sincerely apologize!  I really really do.   :Rolleyes2:   I'm just finishing my first cup of coffee, so I'll blame it on that...  If you didn't already know, there are lots of low-cost spay/neuter places, and some local organizations will give you a coupon for a free spay/neuter, but it's been a while since I've had to fix a dog.  The place I used to know would spay/neuter the puppies before they went out--not always the best option, but a SURE way to ensure they would never be bred.  In any case, I salute you.  :Salute:

----------


## orphan

No problem. I may not have explained clearly enough. I will get her spayed ASAP. She's taking to the pups very well. I check in on them and make sure all of them are getting their fair share. So far there's no early signs of illness and they all seem fairly healthy and about the same size. No runts to speak of. I'm not used to having puppies around so it's still pretty new to me.

----------


## orphan

Just went out to have a smoke and checked in on the puppies with a flashlight (they're all in a covered kennel). I counted 10 pups in total. She must've had another 2 last night. Babygirl is a baby-making machine!!! All seem to be doing well.

----------


## Boanerges

First congrats on adopting the mama and giving her a good home!!! Second, congrats on the beautiful puppies!!! They are a blessing planned or not  :Good Job:  Take good care of the mama and the puppies and good luck finding good homes for all of them!!!

----------


## Jamielvsaustin

I hope you are able to find good homes for all those pups-I imagine it's going to be quite hard. I would take your dog to the vet as soon as you can, like you figured out sometimes there can be more pups left in her after she initially gives birth. I'm sure you'd hate for one to be stuck now, it die and possibly kill mama. 

I'd definitely put ribbons on all of them, if you have friends that are interested in them right now, they can watch them grow and be sure that specific pup fits their personality.

It's a law that pups can't be "sold" until they're 8 weeks old. How well it is enforced-pfft, well you can imagine not very well since some people still think it's okay to give them away at 6 weeks. I recommend 8-12 weeks-like the previous poster mentioned, because of skills and lessons the pups will learn from each other and the mother. 

Typically I would imagine that people would expect the pups to have their first round of shots as well as deworming, but it would be awesome if you could also have them speutered (spayed or neutered), and there are tons of low cost clinics. 

I commend you for taking in a pregnant dog, a lot of places would have done a spay abort on her-simply based on the populations of shelters.

----------


## orphan

Thanks for all the well wishes, guys. After doing some reading, I'll keep them a minimum of 8 weeks. Two of them are already spoken for. To clarify, I didn't adopt her from a shelter. She was a stray wondering around my buddy's shop. I just fell in love with her. I've been hand feeding her in her kennel because she doesn't want to leave the pups and I don't want to put anything else in the kennel. She's a good momma.

----------


## orphan

Cutest update ever. 

Holding down the party porch.

----------


## stratus_020202

OMG!!!! So adorable!!!

EDIT: I have one lab. Lol. Good luck taking care of that many until you can find good homes. Mine never seems to stay out of trouble. They say a bored lab, is a lab in trouble. Maybe they'll take after momma  :Smile:  So cute!

----------


## Boanerges

Beautiful pictures and puppies!!!!!!!!

----------


## BPelizabeth

OMG...puppy breathe....I can almost smell it!!  lol....LOVE the babies...too cute.

----------


## capitalB

> OMG...puppy breathe....I can almost smell it!!  lol....LOVE the babies...too cute.


ahhh puppy breath...turns me into an old softy. :Tears:

----------


## orphan

I've been meaning to take a video of them when I walk out to feed them. Can you imagine getting mobbed by 10 hungry puppies at meal time? You really have to watch your step. Every once in a while, I'll get baby girl to run interference and she'll draw a few off of me so I can get to their food bowl. One of the bad things about having 10 puppies is having 10-30 piles of puppy poop to hose off the porch every day.

----------


## Danounet

> I've been meaning to take a video of them when I walk out to feed them. Can you imagine getting mobbed by 10 hungry puppies at meal time? You really have to watch your step. Every once in a while, I'll get baby girl to run interference and she'll draw a few off of me so I can get to their food bowl. One of the bad things about having 10 puppies is having 10-30 piles of puppy poop to hose off the porch every day.


LOL  :ROFL: 

I love black labs, my favorite dogs. Those are some awesome dogs in the making!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Those puppies are just too cute!  Good Luck finding homes for those little sweeties!

----------


## BPelizabeth

seriously...I just want to come over and kiss every single one of them right on the nose.  Oye they are just little yummy cuties!!!!!  I think you said that you have a little girl....how fun for her to experience this.

----------


## mommanessy247

speaking of black lab puppies. we had a black lab puppy in california. unfortunately he got sick with parvo & passed away before we were ever able to get him to the vet. please, get them their first shots before you give away or sell them, so that this doesnt happen to anyone else or the pups. it was a very traumatic loss for me, my daughter & even my fiancee since it was technically his dog. 
the dog was 6-8 weeks old when we bought him in front of a walmart. the people "said" they had had shots but they didnt cuz ours got parvo. 
anyways, good luck with your puppies & enjoy them while you have them.

----------

